# New 1/48 Hasegawa P-40E



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey,

I was looking at the Dec. issue of FSM and saw an add for pre order of a 1/48 P-40E from Hasegawa. If this is a new tool version I'll be really pumped because Hasegawa's version should be better than the AMT or even the Mauve ones. Does anyone know if this is a reissue or not?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, I hear it absolutely is a new tool.

I'm really looking forward to it - HobbyCraft's and AmTech's are both old AMT kits, and the new Trumpeter P-40B is said to have lots of shape errors.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

AHHH!!! I posted twice! see below


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Trumpeter sure puts out a lot of cool, detailed and very nice kits but I think they rush things a bit and seem tp make a lot of errors.

*What we really NEED are NEW and accurate 1/48 scale B-17G and B-24J kits!
really!....whats up with that!?!?*


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

John P said:


> Yes, I hear it absolutely is a new tool.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to it - HobbyCraft's and AmTech's are both old AMT kits, and the new Trumpeter P-40B is said to have lots of shape errors.



Cool. Thanks for the info John. Now I'm excited about the Hasegawa version of my favorite plane!

I own the Trumpeter 1/48 P-40B and the 1/32 version too. Looks like they just shrunk the 1/32 version to make the 1/48 kit. 

The 1/48 is better in fuselage shape than the Hobbycraft but I think the wings are too thin in both of Trumpeter's kits. Actually, the old Monogram kit is not bad in overall shape but needs to have the panels rescribed. However, I will first tackle the 1/48 P-40B by Trumpeter.

Any news about a new 1/32 P-40E or N ?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

KUROK said:


> I own the Trumpeter 1/48 P-40B and the 1/32 version too. Looks like they just shrunk the 1/32 version to make the 1/48 kit.


 I guess that would explain the two-piece control surfaces, which is pretty unusual in a 1/48 kit. It usually makes them way too thick



> Any news about a new 1/32 P-40E or N ?


 I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

fluke said:


> *What we really NEED are NEW and accurate 1/48 scale B-17G and B-24J kits!
> really!....whats up with that!?!?*


I couldn't agree more, Fluke. The Monogram kits were nice back in the 70's but are lacking by todays standards. I would shell out for new 1/48th versions of both of those aircraft.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Tell it like it is brother!

I also want a 1/32 scale B-26!


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Here's a quick pic of my Hobbycraft P-40B. Some definite shape issues marring an otherwise nice kit. Great decals, though. It's an RCAF Tomahawk II and Hobbycraft did a super job on the markings. BTW, this is a bit unusual in that it's a perfectly clean paint job. I did this model to test a new airbrush. Check out my Beaufighter pics to see proper weathering.

http://groups.msn.com/Margaret6547/miscellaneous.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=59

"HobbyCraft's and AmTech's are both old AMT kits"

You sure about that? Academy and Hobbycraft are the same kit. They box most of each other's product. AMT and AMtech are the same as each other...but they don't look like the Academy/HC to my eye. Of course I haven't seen every variation of the kits so I'm not positive.

But, what I've seen looks like two distinct kits: one Academy/HC and the other being AMT /AMtech.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Dude... That is SWEET! very cool looking English fighter! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, not to speak generally, but specifically - first I bought the AmTech P-40, then I bought the HobbyCraft P-40. When I opened the HobbyCraft box, I was greeted with the identical sprues that are in the AmTech kit, right down to the AMT logo. I can't say as to what was in the other HC P-40 boxes.

I know Academy is releasing most of HC's kits (I heard there was something shadey to that deal, like HC got screwed somehow. Anybody know more?)


----------



## ArizonaBB39 (Dec 4, 2004)

I'd love to see new/accurate 1/48 scale B-17 and B-24 models. Trumpeter should also add more army air force planes to their WWII 1/350 aircraft line.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

*new pics*

I still haven't gotten my P-40E but there's a pic of it on this page:

P-40E link 

It really looks accurate. What I would expect from Hasegawa.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Got mine!
It's extremely modular. Instead of producing separate fuselage molds for different marks of the same airplane, Hasegawa makes their kits modular. The P-40 comes with a forward fuselage section accompanied by separate tail, cowl, and aft window areas. The seams aren't necessarily going to be easy to deal with, but there they are. I wish they'd just do a full fuselage for each model, it's probably easier engineering-wise. But it's not as clever.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

John P said:


> Got mine!
> It's extremely modular. Instead of producing separate fuselage molds for different marks of the same airplane, Hasegawa makes their kits modular. The P-40 comes with a forward fuselage section accompanied by separate tail, cowl, and aft window areas. The seams aren't necessarily going to be easy to deal with, but there they are. I wish they'd just do a full fuselage for each model, it's probably easier engineering-wise. But it's not as clever.


Yeah, I gotta go get mine this week. About 18 years ago I accurized the old Otaki kit and got a nice P-40E. It was a lot of work!
Do you think the forward fuselage/cowl is set up for a P-40F/L version?

Also, I noted in the photo that they use the later "N" style spoked wheel hubs! Easy to spot that flaw...


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Stopped by the hobby shop today but they had just closed. So I'll have to wait on my Hasegawa P-40E.

In the meantime, hope you guys don't mind if I show off some of my old P-40s...


Here's a Hasegawa 1/72 P-40E with vac canopy and scratchbuilt exhausts.










Here's a Hasegawa 1/72 P-40N. Wheel hubs by my hobby knife and me.










This is the old Otaki 1/48 P-40E. It has prop blades from a Monogram P-38 and an acetate rear canopy. Weathered with pastels. Did this one in high school!


----------



## Spellbinder99 (May 19, 2000)

Really great work on the P-40's Kurok, especially the RAAF one. If you had not said it was 1/72 I would have thought it much larger scale.

I allways like the ARII/Otaki 1/48th scale kits and the Kittyhawk was a firm favourite of them. Great buildup of that as well.

Love to see more of your work.

JohnP, it is almost a given that Hasegawa would go that way in any new kit and the seams will probably be a pain. They apparently were on the Typhoon as well, being the worst part of the kit.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Very nice work! :thumbsup: 

I have been itching to build a 1/32 P-40.


----------

